
Always free 2 VMs and 2 DB instances via Oracle Cloud - shmundada
https://www.oracle.com/cloud/free/#always-free
======
verdverm
I'd rather pay for GCP to be honest.

There's just no way I'm going to trust workloads on their cloud to run with
anything close in reliably or security. They are behind the big 3 and have a
harder time getting the same quality engineers. Seems like a bad bet from our
point of view.

